

Deploying Tornado in production  - icey
http://agiletesting.blogspot.com/2009/12/deploying-tornado-in-production.html

======
crad
There is some sound information in this. I've been planning on writing about
the the curve in using Tornado, as it is deceivingly simple. It does take
diving into the code to really pump out a polished site.

I've been working on a stub project which serves as the foundation for the
tornado sites I've built: <http://github.com/gmr/Tornado-Project-Stub>

The nice thing with it is that it makes going from 0 to a working site that
covers all the basics very easy.

I've chosen some different methodologies for dealing with daemonizing and
logging than Evite, but that's the nice thing about the Python standard
libraries; many ways to skin that cat.

~~~
jokull
How do you do daemonize and log?

~~~
crad
Daemonizing is done by process forking using the os module and logging is done
via the standard logging module with an optional syslog handler.

------
mattdennewitz
are you taking advantage of the commit that implements pre-forking?

[http://github.com/facebook/tornado/commit/6fb90ae694190fcedc...](http://github.com/facebook/tornado/commit/6fb90ae694190fcedc48d9fb98b02325826d783e)

~~~
crad
I gave this a try and couldn't get it to work as I'd expect based upon
previous experience with Tornado. I'm waiting until they polish up a 0.3
release to adopt using it.

